# Recently suspended my service... no access to my List to watch pre-recorded programs



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

I recently suspended my service due to some other obligations the next few months. I specifically asked the rep I spoke to if I will still be able to access my pre-recorded programs on each of my DVRs. The answer was a resounding 'Yes, It is no different if I lose my satellite due to weather.' Now, when I try to access my list, it says DVR service is not activated.

Obviously, this upset me, and I called back and now was told this isn't possible unless I reactivate my account-per the supervisor I spoke with. Frustrating to say the least.

I always thought this was possible. So, what have been others experience? Is this or is this not possible? Do I need to play 'CSR roulette' and call back and get someone else to see if it is possible?

Another example of the inconsistency with the reps answers.
Thanks!


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

If you aren't paying the $10/month DVR fee, you don't receive DVR service.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> If you aren't paying the $10/month DVR fee, you don't receive DVR service.


That's good and all, but it would have been nice of them to tell me that. I offered to pay the $10/mo but that is not an option either.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

If you had disconnected the satellite cable before they disconnected your account you'd still be able to watch your recordings. Once they sent the signal it was over.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> If you had disconnected the satellite cable before they disconnected your account you'd still be able to watch your recordings. Once they sent the signal it was over.


Only for a "little while" the DVR will eventually loose is authorizations and become a door stop


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's unfortunate you got a poorly trained CSR. But what do you expect them to do now? Without active service, DirecTV DVRs are essentially boat anchors.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

You were given bad information but in the end the same result would occur

You were given wrong info and found out your DVR is inactive
If you were given correct info, you make a choice not suspending service and keep DVR service or suspend service and no DVR. 
You were given wrong info and now you have the choice to keep your account suspended and no DVR service or activate your account to receive DVR service. 

Everything is the same at the end.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> It's unfortunate you got a poorly trained CSR.


The hard part is that they seem to so often err on the side of telling the customer what they want to hear.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> The hard part is that they seem to so often err on the side of telling the customer what they want to hear.


And you're basis is what?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> And you're basis is what?


Based on the number of times people come to the forum for clarification on issues that didn't turn out the way the CSR assured.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Based on the number of times people come to the forum for clarification on issues that didn't turn out the way the CSR assured.


Yeah because a few thousand members here equates well. /sarcasm


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> Based on the number of times people come to the forum for clarification on issues that didn't turn out the way the CSR assured.


basing your "statistics" on forums like this one is biased, as most people with a good experience usually don't come here to say such, is only the ones with bad experiences that like to go "public"


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

iowaberg said:


> That's good and all, but it would have been nice of them to tell me that. I offered to pay the $10/mo but that is not an option either.


A suspension of service is a suspension of service...your dvrs really shouldnt work at all during that time.....


----------



## VelvetUn (Aug 2, 2007)

I was able to do this in summer 2012 without problems. Prior to suspending service, I did disconnect all of my receivers though, but I was able to watch all my DVR recordings. I do not remember if my unsupported wireless WH worked, but I don't believe it did. 

We kept our account suspended for almost the full six months and never had a DVR disruption. I also never connected it to the satellite during that time, just HDMI to the TV.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

VelvetUn said:


> I was able to do this in summer 2012 without problems. Prior to suspending service, I did disconnect all of my receivers though, but I was able to watch all my DVR recordings. I do not remember if my unsupported wireless WH worked, but I don't believe it did.
> 
> We kept our account suspended for almost the full six months and never had a DVR disruption. I also never connected it to the satellite during that time, just HDMI to the TV.


Did you disconnect the Ethernet cable and thereby terminate Internet access? Just wondering if leaving that connected might result in the DVR shutting down.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> A suspension of service is a suspension of service...your dvrs really shouldnt work at all during that time.....


I only partially agree with that. Why shouldnt you be able to watch old stuff sitting on the box? The idea in my opinion would be that you are not able to record anything new, pause live tv,etc but in alot of ways the DVR is a VCR. In some ways, we own the content on the boxes and should have some rights to that.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

What's done is done - If you call back and activate you account now - you won't be able to Suspend Service again until after 6 months from the first suspension.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

joshjr said:


> I only partially agree with that. Why shouldnt you be able to watch old stuff sitting on the box? The idea in my opinion would be that you are not able to record anything new, pause live tv,etc but in alot of ways the DVR is a VCR. In some ways, we own the content on the boxes and should have some rights to that.


You don't own the content on the box either....you have the rights to view it while you have service...when you suspend service you dont really have the service. if you want a dvr that isnt tied to some subscription, you need an independant OTA/QAM tuner solution, then you can do with it what you want.....


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> You don't own the content on the box either....you have the rights to view it while you have service...when you suspend service you dont really have the service. if you want a dvr that isnt tied to some subscription, you need an independant OTA/QAM tuner solution, then you can do with it what you want.....


So I own the DVR but not the content on it? I have owned DVR's deactivated all the time and the functionality still works just fine as long as I unhook the RG6 before dropping the DVR.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Remember joshjr, its intellectual property, so not all the normal "its in my possession so its mine stuff", applies. Owned or not, those dvr's arent good for much of anything without an active Directv subscription, nor should they be. Yes, people have found ways to make them work at least temporarily, but truthfully thats an unintentional loophole, and of course people are going to exploit it if they can. Like people buying R22's, getting them activated with their other HD equipment, then when they break, demanding HR2x replacements, and just saved themselves about $100.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Remember joshjr, its intellectual property, so not all the normal "its in my possession so its mine stuff", applies. Owned or not, those dvr's arent good for much of anything without an active Directv subscription, nor should they be. Yes, people have found ways to make them work at least temporarily, but truthfully thats an unintentional loophole, and of course people are going to exploit it if they can. Like people buying R22's, getting them activated with their other HD equipment, then when they break, demanding HR2x replacements, and just saved themselves about $100.


Just in case that was a low blow to me on the R22, I had the R22 before we got locals here and they designated we were a MPEG 4 only market. I dont buy R22's for that reason. When and if I do buy, its usually a HR20-700 but somewhere down the road here I think I want to own my own HR34 or HR44.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

joshjr said:


> I only partially agree with that. Why shouldnt you be able to watch old stuff sitting on the box? The idea in my opinion would be that you are not able to record anything new, pause live tv,etc but in alot of ways the DVR is a VCR. In some ways, we own the content on the boxes and should have some rights to that.


The easy explanation for this is legally you don't own it because you did not pay to own each show that comes on DIRECTV you paid for a DIRECTV subscription to view. DIRECTV would have to pay through the nose to get the rights to give you an owned copy of every show you recorded. Think of how much you would pay for a box set of a long running TV series. Sienfield DVD box sets start at like $100+


----------



## DNickelson (Nov 11, 2013)

The only times I've ever seen a DVR still let you watch recorded content while the account was suspended or even interrupted was with the old TiVo receivers, like a R10, but i could be wrong.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

harsh said:


> Based on the number of times people come to the forum for clarification on issues that didn't turn out the way the CSR assured.


When it comes to customer comments, I think most forums regarding service from some company, be it DirecTV, cable, the phone company or whatever, tend to skew towards negative comments. People who are happy with their service rarely bother write to a forum and say how good it is, while those who either have a legitimate complaint or just an ax to grind will write in, often several times.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Im still wondering why one would care about watching their recordings while under a suspended account.?

Most people suspend accounts because they are leaving the area and will not be able to watch or access directv.

This just sounds like someone just didnt want to pay their bill and now still wants the benifits.


Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

damondlt said:


> This just sounds like someone just didnt want to pay their bill and now still wants the benifits.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


It seems that these are the same folks that feels they are entitled to discounts just because


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

I have two owned R22's that haven't been activated since July of 2012, I can still watch all programs on them today.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

inf0z said:


> The easy explanation for this is legally you don't own it because you did not pay to own each show that comes on DIRECTV you paid for a DIRECTV subscription to view. DIRECTV would have to pay through the nose to get the rights to give you an owned copy of every show you recorded. Think of how much you would pay for a box set of a long running TV series. Sienfield DVD box sets start at like $100+


Suggest you re-read the SCOTUS Betamax decision, as you never "own it", regardless. Without that decision, you could not record ANYTHING on a DVR, whether a sub or not.

However, as you are not paying to use DirecTV DVR, i am surprised those would operate so long without a "hit". Clearly they must operate for a short time due to rainfade issues.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

damondlt said:


> Im still wondering why one would care about watching their recordings while under a suspended account.?
> 
> Most people suspend accounts because they are leaving the area and will not be able to watch or access directv.
> 
> ...


I can't speak to the question of doing this under a completely suspended account. But if it is simply 1-n suspended DVRs that are part of an otherwise active account...

It could be someone who has more total DVRs than they need, some of which are owned. That someone chooses to deactivate n owned DVRs but would like access to the already recorded content. Not "need", but "like" or "appreciate". At one point I had 5 DVRs, 3 of which were owned. I'm now down to 2 leased. I've appreciated the ability to view recorded content on the owned DVRs after they were deactivated. At least as long as it remained available (which can be months if the cables and internet are disconnected prior to deactivation and the system stays powered on).


----------



## F1aReD (Sep 27, 2011)

I still think it's funny how D* has exploited the DVRs. There is no such thing as "DVR service". They just don't want to call it a fee, which is all it is.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You think DIRECTV is all who does this? Every DVR manufacturer I've seen except maybe one has changed for DVR service. TiVo. Every cable provider. Even my replaytv. Just the way it is.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> You think DIRECTV is all who does this? Every DVR manufacturer I've seen except maybe one has changed for DVR service. TiVo. Every cable provider. Even my replaytv. Just the way it is.


Tivo charges a pretty steep monthly fee for Tivo service....isnt it something like $12-$15/month now?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Tivo charges a pretty steep monthly fee for Tivo service....isnt it something like $12-$15/month now?


Its $14.99 for the Roamios and $5.99 for the minis.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep. Everyone is pretty similar for the first box. DIRECTV is one of the few that don't charge the same rate for every box if you have multiple.


----------

